
FTC’s top consumer protection official can’t go after 120 large companies - kawera
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/6/18129572/facebook-uber-ftc-conflict-interest-andrew-smith
======
tareqak
Here are the financial disclosure documents published by Public Citizen and
obtained by a FOIA request from the first paragraph:
[https://www.citizen.org/sites/default/files/andrew_smith_foi...](https://www.citizen.org/sites/default/files/andrew_smith_foia_appeal_response_11_30.pdf)
.

